# Door Locks - Revisited



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello all,

I have finally resolved the two key issue, one for each door.

Some of you may have read my post in the spring about leaving our trailer keys at home and getting locked out of the camper. We ended up buying another entry lockset while on our trip. This gave us a spare lockset after returning home and getting our keys.

Now for the rest of the story....

I was never very fond about having two sets of keys for the trailer. The other day I thought I would call a local locksmith and see if we could have our "spare" lockset re-cored. He said he has tried before and ends up destroying the lockset when removing the core. So I passed on that idea....

After pondering my problem more thoroughly and inspecting the lockset I found the following web address stamped on it:

http://www.fastecindustrial.com

After looking them up I found the following contact inforamation:

Fastec Industrial Corp.
23348 CR 6
Elkhart, IN 46514
(800) 837-2505
(574) 262-2505

After calling them and talking to a lady by the name of Slip in customer service, they would re-core the lock-set to whatever key code I requested for FREE. They typically include one pair of keys, but Slip even granted my request of providing another pair of keys too.

Luckily for me, I didn't have to take one lockset out of the door for the switch, as I had the "spare". I sent the lockset out to the previous address w/ Attn: Slip. I a week and a half I received back re-keyed with two more PAIRS of keys. Installed tonightjava script:emoticon('







', 'smid_3')
















Now we have one common lockset for the trailer, and a bunch of extra keys. (I will not get locked out again!!)

This company is AWESOME to work with. It only cost me shipping.

If interested give them a call and ask for Slip.

BTW: I now have a spare set of EF350 keys. Interested?

My "spare" lockset is also for sale w/ keys. It's a CF330. Make an offer.

Happy trails,

Matt


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you resolved that








Thanks for sharing the web site also

Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Matt,

Very nice. Now if I could get all of my storage doors on the same key (not the universal one) I could really cut down on the clutter. Great investigative work.

Jared


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

How much for the lockset. I have cf330 on one door.

John


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

Jared,

Here is a potential option I found for you. Fastec also makes the round/tubular style keys/cores for compartment style locks.

Check this out, I was kind of interested in doing something like that to our compartments too.

http://ecommerce.fastecindustrial.com/cgi-..._homeAssortment

Hope this helps,

Matt


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mscott said:


> Jared,
> 
> Here is a potential option I found for you. Fastec also makes the round/tubular style keys/cores for compartment style locks.
> 
> ...


All my compartment doors work on 1 key. It this not normal? I thought it was an entry door problem?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Jared,
> 
> Here is a potential option I found for you. Fastec also makes the round/tubular style keys/cores for compartment style locks.
> 
> ...


All my compartment doors work on 1 key. It this not normal? I thought it was an entry door problem?








[/quote]
I think he meant to get the compartment doors keyed the same as the entrance door.

All compartment doors are keyed alike, the same as everyone else's compartment doors.









Steve


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

All comartment doors on OUtback's use a 751 key I believe(I don't have it it front of me now). For that matter, many other RV manufactures use the same key for compartments.

For security reasons, I was stating that there are other lock-cores for compartments out there that do not use the 751 key. The tubular/barrel style for example would be uncommon, thus safer if security is an issue.

Hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Matt,

Thanks for the info. I would love to get my doors keyed the same, and you have saved me a lot of leg work!









As far as the common key on all the storage compartments, this is true and more than a little disconcerting (I mean, what's the point?), but if you have ever taken a look at the storage doors themselves, the whole notion of a lock in the first place seems a little ludicrous. My six year old DD could pop one of those things open without trying!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

